# Question on connectors for E39 non-DSP amp...



## WA Sport 530i (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm about to undertake a serious upgrade of the non-DSP audio system in my E39 530i, and I ran into a brick wall on connectors for the factory wiring harness. I've found the pin-out schematics on other sites, and I talked to technical support at AMP/Tyco yesterday, only to find that the connectors I would need are "restricted", or available only to BMW. Fine... I'll find another way, but I'm not about to use Scotchlok connectors on the factory harness (HACK!). I've decided to search for a suitable "donor amp" to do essentially the same thing that was done Here in THIS thread. That is, gutting an amp just for the connectors.

My question is: What amps (if any) have the same 12-pin and 26-pin connectors as the E39 non-DSP amp? And, do the DSP amps still have the same connectors, with the addition of a (if I understand correctly) third connector? My hope is to find a "dead" amp to scavenge, but I may simply have to settle for the cheapest working amp I can find. I'd like to find more options that just the E39 non-DSP amp, though...

Any help is GREATLY appreciated!

Oh, and for "inquiring minds", the upgrade to the system consists of Audio Development MM series mids and tweets in the front, a single MM12 subwoofer in the trunk, and a pair of "old skool" Precision Power Art Series amps driving it all....an Ax400 for the mids/tweets, and probably a bridged A600 for the sub. I've got six of these amps (all black) to choose from, so the configuration may change somewhat before it's finished.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

The last time I tried to get connectors from AMP/Tyco, they told me that they were no longer available, period. If they are available, but restricted, you can request samples. Several years ago (1999) I was able to obtain the connectors and pins through the sample program at no charge. Unfortunately, I have given away all the extras over the years and don't have any left.

You need an E39 donor amp, the thread you found is for an E46. I took this route with my 330ci and found a donor on eBay for about $60, which was way too much to pay, but I needed it and he had what I needed. Supply and demand! 

Here's how I did the E46... LINK


----------



## WA Sport 530i (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply, and the relevant links, Jeff!!

Yes, I understand the thread I linked to was for the E46, I just used it as an example of what I'm trying to accomplish.

When I talked to Tyco yesterday, I was told there were no parts available through their sample program, OR in distribution. Apparently, they're NLA. Not only the connector housings, but the
contact pins for one of them, too. 

The question I am trying to get an answer for is: Are there other models/amps with the same connectors on them, or are these unique to the E39? 

Heck, if worse comes to worse, I'll fashion my own connectors using appropriate size contact pins and epoxy to affix them into a one-piece assembly!

But, gutting a factory amp would probably be easier...


----------



## JPWheelr (Jul 27, 2006)

I can ship you both connectors.
They are restricted to most...

Getting ready to launch a plug and play amplifier wiring harness for E38 & E39 non-dsp and E36 cars. All use the same plugs.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

JPWheelr said:


> I can ship you both connectors.
> They are restricted to most...
> 
> Getting ready to launch a plug and play amplifier wiring harness for E38 & E39 non-dsp and E36 cars. All use the same plugs.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## WA Sport 530i (Feb 27, 2007)

Update:

I scored an E36 Harman Kardon amp that I'm going to "gut" and splice in my wiring. I figure the housing may come in handy if I have to resort to using a LOC (line output converter) to use my amps. I'll just fit the LOC in the HK amp housing, too.

:thumbup:


----------

